# Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes!



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*THE GOOD STUFF*:
Evolution Tuning and MJM Autohaus are proud to bring you the newly released A5301 cold air intake system from Evolution Tuning!
The new cold air intakes from Evolution Tuning offers a shorter, more direct and totally unrestricted air intake pathway to the throttle for the 2.5L Rabbit and Jetta equipped cars.
Through the elimination of sound-deadening bottlenecks and sharp turns found in the stock intake system, plus key design features exclusive to the A5301, it is now possible to breath cool outside incoming air with maximum available air velocity for a genuine ramming effect that you can feel.
Among the main features, the A5301 offers a true bolt-on design that does not require any permanent modification to the vehicle. A premium-quality K&N® X-Stream-brand air filter with a built-in velocity stack was chosen to achieve a strong and fat incoming air velocity profile and pulsation signals. A specially designed, powder-coated, 16-gauge steel heatshield serves as a flexible support for the intake system. A thermal barrier isolating the air filter area from the hot region of the engine bay. and finally, as a guide to divert high speed incoming air to the air filter through the vehicle's front grill opening.
A totally custom built high-performance 4-ply authentic silicone throttle hose completes the package with aluminum CNC-machined 'same-as-stock' profile couplings that receive and securely lock in the EGR and air pump hoses for a leak-free operation always (as seen in picture of the throttle hose with the aluminum couplings installed).
*DYNO PLOT*:
Tested recently on one of industry's toughest dynamometers (Dyno Dynamics Chassis Dynamometer), at Engine Logics in Houston, Texas, the A5301 intake from Evolution Tuning produced a maximum gain of 7 wheel hp (at 5000rpm) and 10 ft/lb of torque (at 3700rpm).








What is more remarkable is that the stock peak torque (145 ft/lb) that was originally available only from 3600 to 3900 rpm, now can be tapped at 2750rpm and climbs all the way thru 4900rpm for a very usable torque band. Max torque of 155 ft/lb. is achieved at 3500 through 4000rpm. 
















*HOW TO ORDER*:
You can order online through our secured checkout at http://www.mjmautohaus.com or you can call us at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) to place an order for your Evolution Tuning cold air intake.
The price is just *$299.95 with free shipping!* 
The direct link to order online is ----> HERE
*CONTACT*:
AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus
WEB: http://www.mjmautohaus.com
PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*****Wholesale inquires are also always welcomed at MJM for qualified shops and resellers*****




_Modified by [email protected] at 4:11 AM 8-14-2007_


----------



## EvilWabbit (Jan 22, 2005)

Do you have to remove the engine cover to have this intake installed and work properly?
I want to keep the OEM look in the engine bay and was just curious.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (EvilWabbit)*

Anyone have one of these yet??? I have not seen any posts from those who bought this.
Does it work? Are there CEL'S?
We need feedback from real customers...


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Max HP 135.2? I thought even the stock 2.5 has around 140whp.


----------



## Jackasic (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: (ahson)*

yea, but the 140 is a crank HP number, not wheel HP.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Jackasic)*

No reviews from anyone who has ordered one of these yet...


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

140 is whp, based on GIAC's Dyno of the stock rabbit, maybe you got a gimp bunny :/


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

that price needs to come down to be competitive. With no feed back it would be hard to coin over Carbonio. Maybe a group buy will help?


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: (trastrim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trastrim* »_140 is whp, based on GIAC's Dyno of the stock rabbit, maybe you got a gimp bunny :/

Exactly. That's what I think. A stock rabbit should have something around 140 WheelHP. While this intake claims their max whp is 135, isn't that a bit too low or I should say lower than the stock?


_Modified by ahson at 11:14 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (ahson)*

We will attempt to contact those that have installed them and see if they will post up their feedback.
In respect to the pricing comments, we do not control pricing, the manufacturer does. We are also not a liberty to advertise them below what the manufacturer asks us to.
For a better value, ask us to pair the intake with a Techtonics exhaust!


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

What is the baseline Max HP @ wheel?


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (EvilWabbit)*

No, the A5301 evoair works fine with the stock engine cover on (of course, disabled as a filtering device), or off. The illustrated manual will guide you to either setup. It is off in most of our pictures because the ss exhaust header was being developed at the time. plus I rather see the tubular header that the OEM plastic cover.


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_Max HP 135.2? I thought even the stock 2.5 has around 140whp. 

Well, HP figures have always being very debatable. It is all in the calibration and certainly, as there are dynos quoting conservative numbers, others are very, very liberal about giving high numbers. What was important to us was the before/after numbers and curves. Typically, the drivetrain loss from crank hp to road hp can be between 14 and 18%. At best, using 14% loss, 140 whp would equate to around 162 at the crank. Using 18% you would be looking at 170hp. 
Our baseline reading was 128 whp.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (evolutiontuningvic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evolutiontuningvic* »_No, the A5301 evoair works fine with the stock engine cover on (of course, disabled as a filtering device), or off. The illustrated manual will guide you to either setup. It is off in most of our pictures *because the ss exhaust header was being developed at the time.* plus I rather see the tubular header that the OEM plastic cover. 








more info please!!!!


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_We will attempt to contact those that have installed them and see if they will post up their feedback.
In respect to the pricing comments, we do not control pricing, the manufacturer does. We are also not a liberty to advertise them below what the manufacturer asks us to.
For a better value, ask us to pair the intake with a Techtonics exhaust!









BTW, this is Victor at Evolution tuning. MJM, one of our dealers for our evoheatshields and now the A5301 evo air intake asked me to make myself available for your questions and comments. It seems that there are a lot of questions being generated for this part and i will be glad to pitch in my opinion and comments.
For the record, we started the development of the A5301 since Sept 06 after delivery of a new 07 red Rabbit. The biggest challenge was to reproduce at a decent cost the OEM quick-connect style hose receivers for the EGR and air pump hoses. Several protos were built but the one that became a clear winner was the silicon hose/aluminum insert combinations. It adds a flexible element to the system and it allows the installation of a heatshield that also diverts incoming air keeping the air filter area cool specially when the car is in motion. 
The car was broken in and taken apart at 1200 miles. 3 major components were developed, the simplest and easiest is this one. We will follow with the 5-into-1 equal-length stainless steel header, already tested and waiting production planning and later a third part to be disclosed later. 
The car so far has 10,200 miles of trouble-free fun driving.
The CEL issues brought up here must be inherent to the designs of other systems, not to the car or engine. Leaks seem to be the problem. Thanks, V F


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (evolutiontuningvic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evolutiontuningvic* »_
...and later a third part to be disclosed later. 


cams?!?!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_







more info please!!!!


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> Correct me if am im wrong but this dyno plot does not match the figures you are giving.
> PLOT SHOWS :
> Stock * 132 HP wheel *
> CAI * 144 HP wheel *
> ...


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (rishsn)*

Correct me if am im wrong but this dyno plot does not match the figures you are giving. 
PLOT SHOWS : 
Stock * 132 HP wheel * 
CAI * 144 HP wheel * 
look at the plot, each square represents 4HP. The HP scale is on the right Y Axis. 







Please tell me i am wrong.[/QUOTE]
yes, you are reading the wrong one. both red curves are baseline figures. the "flat" one is the torque, the one going uphill more sharply is power. the blue ones are the ones for the evoair. your black line indicating 146 in the oem torque curve actually is very useful in showing that the gains in torque are not only peak, but they spread over a very wide range. the max OEM is available a bit beyond 5000 now, and staring much sooner as well. and that spells acceleration. 
peak hp also happens 500 rpm sooner, and creeps higher and for much longer.
hope this helps. VF


----------



## Jackasic (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (evolutiontuningvic)*

give'em hell Victor, that is the nature of the Vortex, everybody is an internet expert.
Not sure how and you and Kelly deal with the public, I would strangle someone. It is great to see someone taking a risk and developing cool parts for mkV's.
by the way, this is brandon in College Station, I use to work at Fred Brown back in the day when you lived here. Luis C. says high, if you come through town lunch is on me.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (Jackasic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jackasic* »_give'em hell Victor, that is the nature of the Vortex, everybody is an internet expert.
Not sure how and you and Kelly deal with the public, I would strangle someone. It is great to see someone taking a risk and developing cool parts for mkV's.
by the way, this is brandon in College Station, I use to work at Fred Brown back in the day when you lived here. Luis C. says high, if you come through town lunch is on me.

A lot of frozen Jack and Cokes makes it easier to deal with this forum, Brandon.


----------



## Jackasic (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (MJM Autohaus)*

I would be a raging alcoholic then. I will probably need to hit you up the winter for parts to my forth coming 20/20 swap.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! ([email protected])*

It looks like it does, but does this intake have a port for plugging in the Intake Air Temp (IAT) sensor found on 2006+ cars?


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (Deception)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deception* »_It looks like it does, but does this intake have a port for plugging in the Intake Air Temp (IAT) sensor found on 2006+ cars?

Yeah, I think the chrome/aluminum tube behind the filter is where it plugs in. Good to see that the CEL thing isn't a problem either! I like that we have a short ram option now, for those of us who'd rather not take the chance with hydrolock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

For you guys whining about the dyno, most dyno dynamics dynos do not use any correction factors such as dynojets and others, so what you see is what you get.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! ([email protected])*

Stop worrying about what the baseline dyno IS...
...And look at the gains.
Not the peak number, but how much of a gain it is over the baseline.
Different dynos, different testing conditions, different gears (don't even get started on that debate, because no one who went on about using the closest 1:1 ratio bothered to remember that gear ratio is only input shaft to output shaft, not engine speed to wheel speed... even with a perfect 1:1 ratio, the diff is still providing mechanical advantage) ...
You've got too many variables to most likely ever see 2 matching dyno runs. Quit looking at peak numbers and look at how much of a gain you're making over baseline.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 8:11 PM 7-8-2007_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_Stop worrying about what the baseline dyno IS...
...And look at the gains.
Not the peak number, but how much of a gain it is over the baseline.
Different dynos, different testing conditions, different gears (don't even get started on that debate, because no one who went on about using the closest 1:1 ratio bothered to remember that gear ratio is only input shaft to output shaft, not engine speed to wheel speed... even with a perfect 1:1 ratio, the diff is still providing mechanical advantage) ...
You've got too many variables to most likely ever see 2 matching dyno runs. Quit looking at peak numbers and look at how much of a gain you're making over baseline.

_Modified by ninety9gl at 8:11 PM 7-8-2007_

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (~kInG~)*

Still no reviews? Anyone actually have this? I want this or Carbino...soon!


----------



## ZVdub (Dec 10, 2006)

ooo this is nice, its a short ram!
I want it!!!
Main reason ive been hesitant to get a Carbino was that it runs lower to the ground and it floods sometimes around here. (Especially in NJ where my parents live.)


----------



## Blade-Runner (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_Still no reviews? Anyone actually have this? I want this or Carbino...soon!

I would be willing to test this intake for everyone; as long as a get the intake free of charge of course


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! ([email protected])*

Does the filter need to be oiled, or is it a dry type?


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (Deception)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deception* »_Does the filter need to be oiled, or is it a dry type?

The air filter we picked for this unit is a K&N from their premium series called X-Stream, which are not cheap at all. These filters feature a more performance oriented design that we felt needed to be included in our kit. For example, a built-in velocity stack inside so that air, when sucked in, does not have to go around a sharp angle bend. This simple feature cause the air to flow through the entire inside diameter instead of fighting eddies at the edges (which reduce the effective flow area). The result is a strong velocity profile from the beginning of the tract. By the time air reached the intake manifold, the heavy column of air built up has a nice kinetic energy to promote the ramming effect.
But answering your question, yes, the air filter needs periodic service including cleaning and reoiling.


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (evolutiontuningvic)*

Would it be possible for me to order just the silicon part that has the two hoses comming off & the heat shield?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (John0)*

just ordered. I'll review it soon, depending on the shipping time and difficulty of install.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (dumbassmozart)*

Now were talkin. Someone who can do a nice review! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








We'll be waiting!


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

well it seems logical to me. easy access to filter + simple design.


----------



## Jackasic (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (MJM Autohaus)*

just got a chance to take Victor's test car for a spin, man it sounds mean! When started up, you couldn't even tell it was running, even puttering around in traffic, no noise. But once you put you foot in it, hold on - because it will pull! It pulled hard from 2800-ish all the way to 6K. 
Another neat thing was the two reconnaissance peaks at in the power band, made it a joy to listen to while winding through the gears. The quality of the header and intake up close was great, I was just amazed by the header, compact and well made. It bolts right up the the factor down pipe and the heat cycled stainless is just dead sexy. 
I haven't drive a stock rabbit, but I am sure it doesnt pull like this, it really behaves like a strong VR6. May have to rethink my next car purchase after that ride, thanks Victor for letting me take it for a spin.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (Jackasic)*

A review with a header wont help us as it is not even out yet. We need more on just the intake... Anyone?
Guess we wait for the Mozart review


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_A review with a header wont help us as it is not even out yet. We need more on just the intake... Anyone?
Guess we wait for the Mozart review









That same car also has the intake.
Last time I checked, an actual dyno plot for a product was more than suffice for those wanting to see results.








We've sold a few of these intakes, but cannot guarantee that everyone that bought them posts on the Vortex.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (MJM Autohaus)*

Package delivered. I get home at around 5.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_Package delivered. I get home at around 5.

sneak out early!!


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

when do you guys expect to sell different colors?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (p c)*

Don't forget us mozart! DIY and pic's are nice too!


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

I just spent an hour driving around in the rain, windows open








This is a great product. I haven't experienced any other 2.5 intakes... but WOW. The Rabbit sounds like a tiger now, the throttle response kicks ass (DBW doesn't seem so bad anymore), and I dare say there's more power all over.
I don't think I need to write up a DIY because the instructions are good. You'll just need a Torx wrench, allen wrench, standard and phillips heads, and some pliers. Maybe some lube. All that and you'll be ready to drive in under an hour.


_Modified by dumbassmozart at 7:21 PM 7-17-2007_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
some pics?!


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

It's dark out/rainy so no pics now. I scrapped the engine cover cause I like the raw look. Essentially it looks like all the manufacturer pics so I guess I did it right. No hitches yet.
Oh on a side note... buy the Neuspeed torque mount too if you order from MJM. I just squeezed that mother in and went around the block and it feels good.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_It's dark out/rainy so no pics now. I scrapped the engine cover cause I like the raw look. Essentially it looks like all the manufacturer pics so I guess I did it right. No hitches yet.
Oh on a side note... buy the Neuspeed torque mount too if you order from MJM. I just squeezed that mother in and went around the block and it feels good.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

will you guys be receiving different colors???? will you have these at watefest??


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

Buy this intake people! I'm in love with my car all over again


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

Oh now im on it!








Ordered at midnight.....its a black car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 9:03 PM 7-18-2007_
time fixed


_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 12:10 AM 7-19-2007_


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

Waiting for my tracking #


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (trikstir99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trikstir99* »_will you guys be receiving different colors????

X2


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
X2


i spoked to them and the other colors should be available in 2-3 weeks


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (trikstir99)*

Are you guys able to ship to Canada via USPS, and is there an additional charge?


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (Deception)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deception* »_Are you guys able to ship to Canada via USPS, and is there an additional charge?

Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Deception)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deception* »_Are you guys able to ship to Canada via USPS, and is there an additional charge?

We can ship to Canada with USPS, yes. We do it on a daily basis.
And yes, USPS's rates are a bit more than UPS's, but we can do it if you'd like.
The difference is about $5-$10 depending on where it's going. 
Feel free to give us a call if we can help.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

E-mail sent.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Deception)*

Got my Tracking number http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Due Friday


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

is that the red thing on their site? smallish?


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (PaulCep)*

the torque thing... does it help thatmuch after you add the CAI?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (PaulCep)*

PaulCep - I'm not sure if I understand your last two questions.
Give us a call.
210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (PaulCep)*

The red thing is the torque insert. It's not too small, it covers my whole palm. It is a nice addition to the car regardless of whether you have an intake.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

Its Here!


----------



## chaindrivefive (Apr 5, 2007)

Has anyone done emmissions testing on their modified rabbits (intake, exhaust header, chipping, etc.)? I am interested in mods, but not at any cost in terms of emissions. When Vic talks about more agressive Air/Fuel mappings, I can only assume that this would make the emission worse. Currently, an unmodified Rabbit is one of the best cars for low emissions...


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (chaindrivefive)*

At least with the Evoair you can remove it if you fail. But i believe it should pass with this alone.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

Its in! Love it!
















Great quality peices! The couplers are the best! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sounds great, fit great, feels great! Throttle response is much improoved! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NICKTENN (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

Ok guys, I'm also in the middle of deciding between cold air and short ram setups with both having their positives. But how about the best of both worlds...........hear me out. Install this EVO kit as above, but then buy these additional parts and create a cold air kit out of it.
1 install fog lamp grill (but leave out fog lamp) as shown in the first pick, then buy some flexible tubing to go frome the fog lamp opening to the bottome of the filter. I've included 2 pics of the tubing that can be purchased from K&N
Let me know you're thoughts.


























_Modified by NICKTENN at 6:47 PM 7-31-2007_


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (NICKTENN)*

Looks interesting, but...
Why mess with success! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jackasic (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

seems like a sure way to hydro lock the motor. The was this system is deigned, it is getting cold air via its location and the isolation from the motor heat.


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (Jackasic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jackasic* »_seems like a sure way to hydro lock the motor. The was this system is deigned, it is getting cold air via its location and the isolation from the motor heat.


y not just buy a Carbonio or VF if you want a CAI and alot cheaper


----------



## NICKTENN (Jun 15, 2005)

I guess I didn't express my idea clearly. All I'm saying is run a tube from the fog light up towards the filter. It doesn't connect to the filter so no chance for hydrolock. It just runs up to the filter and points at it to increase the amount of cold air going towards the filter. The advantage is that you still have a ram air with the filter easily accessible for cleaning/maintenance.


----------



## Doc2Be (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (NICKTENN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NICKTENN* »_I guess I didn't express my idea clearly. All I'm saying is run a tube from the fog light up towards the filter. It doesn't connect to the filter so no chance for hydrolock. It just runs up to the filter and points at it to increase the amount of cold air going towards the filter. The advantage is that you still have a ram air with the filter easily accessible for cleaning/maintenance.


So basically a COAM. Haven't seen anyone do it on a MKV yet.


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: (Doc2Be)*

will you guys have it in stock ready to ship, by this weekend!??! also any different colors?!?! paycheck comes friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (NICKTENN)*

The grill opening seems good enough to me. That and the heat sheild keeping it fresh. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

07jetta....and cels?!?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (whiterabbit07)*

only 25 miles so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (chaindrivefive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaindrivefive* »_Has anyone done emmissions testing on their modified rabbits (intake, exhaust header, chipping, etc.)? I am interested in mods, but not at any cost in terms of emissions. When Vic talks about more agressive Air/Fuel mappings, I can only assume that this would make the emission worse. Currently, an unmodified Rabbit is one of the best cars for low emissions...


Thanks for the comment. Normally, when cars have their mapping revised, it is only at WOT, which means wide open throttle. this is when the system stops being closed loop, that is with feedback and corrections from the oxygen sensor. When you floor the pedal, the throttle position sensor will read maximum opening and will through the system into open loop, and will only read from the map, and ignore the O2, etc. Generally this situation is contemplated when all the power is required like when passing and is only temporary. Emission testings usually do not cover full throttle conditions, only idle and partial throttle. a good 'chip' will leave these settings untouched and only enrich when max power is required. in other words, when cruising on the highway you are lean for max economy and clean emissions. as soon as you need power to pass or go uphill, the system will enrich the A/F ratio. emission levels are for conditions the car spends most of the time: cruising and idling.
I hope this helps. vic at evo


----------



## NICKTENN (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

My idea was merely a suggestion for people who may be leaning towards the SR (for winter reasons), but feel they may be losing some performance compared to the CAI. I think this could be a cheap and easy mod that may add a little more oomph for the nicer seasons.
Either way, can we get a group buy for the EVO, may I suggest $200?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (NICKTENN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NICKTENN* »_My idea was merely a suggestion for people who may be leaning towards the SR (for winter reasons), but feel they may be losing some performance compared to the CAI. I think this could be a cheap and easy mod that may add a little more oomph for the nicer seasons.
Either way, can we get a group buy for the EVO, may I suggest $200?

Group buys are solely at the descection of the manufacturer, Evolution Tuning, and not us. At the rate at which these are already selling, I would doubt that they'd be interested in a GB (but I could be wrong).
Either way, you won't find it for anywhere near $200 (which is more than 35% off list).


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

100 miles today, nothing but fun! NO CEL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All fittings holding tight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_All fittings holding tight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, unless you didn't tighten them properly, why wouldn't they be holding tight? Just kidding....
The Vortex is a great place.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just saying unlike the now gone vwpartsmtl that had stuff get loose all the time and start throwing cells... The Evo seems to be super solid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The couplers are perfect







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Payment sent!


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

When and what new colors are going to be available?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sucka612)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sucka612* »_When and what new colors are going to be available?

The blacks and reds should be ready very soon. I'm sure Victor from ET will post up an exact ETA here shortly.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'll be picking one up shortly


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

so when is it Victor? When will the different colors be available?


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ordered one today but just my luck. Out of stock... DAMN! I was hoping to have it in the engine bay for my show on the 19th... they'll be in stock on the 20th.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sucka612)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_so when is it Victor? When will the different colors be available?

Ben here spoke to him today. He said second or third week of August (so right around the corner). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Sucka612* »_Ordered one today but just my luck. Out of stock... DAMN! I was hoping to have it in the engine bay for my show on the 19th... they'll be in stock on the 20th.









Yes, that is correct. As of today, 8/8, we are on an approximate one week backorder on them. These intakes are moving relatively quick for us. We appreciate the orders, and hope you guys are loving the intakes!


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (evolutiontuningvic)*

Do you ever suspect you'll have a C.A.R.B. approval for those of us in Ca. that want to keep our vehicles smog legal? Without a "C.A.R.B.- Approved" decal, this intake would be an automatic fail come smog inspection day. Regardless of how clean it burns, it would fail the visual inspection without the approval #.
Looks like a great product at a fair price, I'm just looking for a company that will help out Ca. cars.
Thanks for any info you could offer on the subject.
John


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (07maddrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07maddrabbit* »_Do you ever suspect you'll have a C.A.R.B. approval for those of us in Ca. that want to keep our vehicles smog legal? Without a "C.A.R.B.- Approved" decal, this intake would be an automatic fail come smog inspection day. Regardless of how clean it burns, it would fail the visual inspection without the approval #.
Looks like a great product at a fair price, I'm just looking for a company that will help out Ca. cars.
Thanks for any info you could offer on the subject.
John

Yes!! definitely, that is something to be sought for all products. There is no bigger market than CA so anyone with half a brain should move mountains to cater you guys. I also consider that a CARB is the ultimate blessing to a well performing product. Very shortly we will commence that process for the evo intakes. I hope this helps. vic at evo


----------



## chilipad (Jan 6, 2007)

Any in stock yet?


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (chilipad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chilipad* »_Any in stock yet?


x2


----------



## DNYPHNTM (Oct 6, 2006)

Im tired and dont feel like reading everything here. its 4:30 am and i just wanna know if this is a legal system or not. im too tired to think and read


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (DNYPHNTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DNYPHNTM* »_Im tired and dont feel like reading everything here. its 4:30 am and i just wanna know if this is a legal system or not. im too tired to think and read

Depending on the perspective and the current state of affairs for this kit A5301. In my view there are 3 possible situations: legal parts, non-legal, and illegal. Legal is the ideal and we are shooting to get there asap. the A5301s are currently non-legal from the fact that they have not been blessed with the membership status from the club (EPA, CARB), so, some dues have to be paid to get admitted (testing and filing an application, and of course getting approved). The illegal stuff is the one that has absolutely no chance to even qualify for an EO number, such as racing parts, or poorly designed systems that may leak, etc.
The A5301 blends nice with all the emissions equipment and is not intrusive at all to the overall managament system of the engine. It was engineered this way to eventually qualify for the 50-state legal status and we are working on it.
I hope this answers at least partially your answer and gives you a good sense of the direction we want to give our products.
Thanks, vic at evo
BTW, next week we start receiving the first black and red hose sets.
The website will be updated with pics when available.


----------



## pdi192 (Jul 14, 2004)

would it be possible to purchase just the blue hose that has the two hose connections on it?


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (pdi192)*

any pics of the new colors?


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_any pics of the new colors?

We finally got the red and black hoses last night. Pictures of all colors
will be posted very soon, they were just taken this morning. We expect the rest of the week assembling kits and should have some to send out on Friday. Thanks for the patience. BTW, the A5301 evoair intake is featured in this month's European Car magazine (Oct '07), in the PROVEN section. Nice review. vic


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (evolutiontuningvic)*


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

Im going to place an order


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (evolutiontuningvic)*


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

Wierd... I think I still like the Blue. Can't wait for mine to ship out


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (Sucka612)*

The black is PERFECT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Once I get moved, I'll be ordering one of these.


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

yep...after rent and bills, my evoair will be ordered, hopefully along with some neuspeed sport springs.
that black looks very nice!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (studio19sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *studio19sound* »_yep...after rent and bills, my evoair will be ordered, hopefully along with some neuspeed sport springs.
that black looks very nice!

When you're ready, make that short 45 minute drive down from Austin and save a few bucks on shipping.
When you're ready, and if they're both in stock, we can do the springs with intake for $474.95 on pick-up. As of 8/24, we have the springs in stock and the new batch of intakes should be here in a few days.
MJM Autohaus, Inc.
10740 Hillpoint #4 
San Antonio, TX 78217
We're not too far off of I-35 as you're coming into town from Austin.


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

SOLD!
The Next day i have off I'm going to take a jaunt down to san antonio and visit MJM!
P.S. What kind of







do you boys drink?


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

any in stock yet?


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

I already ordered one... just hoping to be able to get it in before school starts next week. haha


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey, I found some time tomorrow (wednesday) after 2 oclock to come by. I would probably be getting there around 3, depending on how terribe I35 is.
Just wondering if the intake will be in stock if I came down tomorrow.
thanks!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (studio19sound)*

I tried to buy an intake, but I live in Alaska. You site does not have Alaska as an option. Will you ship up here(not free obviously)?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (akdakota)*


_Quote, originally posted by *studio19sound* »_What kind of








do you boys drink?

Anything Mexican.









_Quote, originally posted by *Sucka612* »_any in stock yet?

The new batch should be here either tomorrow or Wed. Only a few haven't already been reserved or pre-ordered, so you want one, let us know.

_Quote, originally posted by *studio19sound* »_Hey, I found some time tomorrow (wednesday) after 2 oclock to come by. I would probably be getting there around 3, depending on how terribe I35 is.
Just wondering if the intake will be in stock if I came down tomorrow.
thanks!

A few of them will be here tomorrow, but they will be filling backorders for those that have already ordered. In other words..no, there wouldn't be one here waiting for you, sorry. The second batch of the kits will be here in another 5-6 days per Vic at Evolution, though. Many of those too have been spoken for, so if you want to pre-order one, let us know and we'll make sure your name is on one.

_Quote, originally posted by *akdakota* »_I tried to buy an intake, but I live in Alaska. You site does not have Alaska as an option. Will you ship up here(not free obviously)?

We are currently in the middle of redoing some programing on the site to allow non lower 48 state residents purchase from the site. Until then, you'll have to call us to place the order. But yes, we can certainly ship to Alaska without a problem.


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

YES!
I would love to attach my name to one of those parts in the new batch! I will paypal you a downpayment/guarantor if need be. 
I dont know what it is, but lately i feel like my bunny has been suffocating...I feel like a bad parent not giving him a good shot of air, an inhaler at the very least...








Let me know how I can reserve one of those...and I suppose the springs as well while we're at it.
...
P.S. Ever had Bohemia? Thats a fine mexican beer!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (studio19sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *studio19sound* »_YES!
I would love to attach my name to one of those parts in the new batch! I will paypal you a downpayment/guarantor if need be. 
I dont know what it is, but lately i feel like my bunny has been suffocating...I feel like a bad parent not giving him a good shot of air, an inhaler at the very least...








Let me know how I can reserve one of those...and I suppose the springs as well while we're at it.
...
P.S. Ever had Bohemia? Thats a fine mexican beer!









Give us a call when you're ready. 
And no, can't say I've ever heard of Bohemia. When it comes to Mexican, we strictly roll with Corona, Dos XX's, or Tecate.


----------



## nachtjager20V (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

just ordered mine(in red) along with a tt single borla dual tip cat back. cant wait to install it at my shop.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Ordered my blue Evoair today. It still says my order is pending, I assume that is because the newest batch has not arrived yet. Hopefully when it does sometime next week I imagine, you will be shipping it out sometime after Labor Day, correct? And I'm waiting for Evolution Tuning to release their 5-into-1 SS header so that I can buy that plus a TT exhaust and custom fabricate a test pipe to eliminate the stock catalytic convertor altogether. Can't wait to get my new toys! Please let us know when the newest batch is in and ready to ship please, MJM Autohaus. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

I ordered a black one on 8/23. Am I getting one?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Ordered my blue Evoair today. It still says my order is pending, I assume that is because the newest batch has not arrived yet. Hopefully when it does sometime next week I imagine, you will be shipping it out sometime after Labor Day, correct? And I'm waiting for Evolution Tuning to release their 5-into-1 SS header so that I can buy that plus a TT exhaust and custom fabricate a test pipe to eliminate the stock catalytic convertor altogether. Can't wait to get my new toys! Please let us know when the newest batch is in and ready to ship please, MJM Autohaus. The suspense is killing me!

As of today, 8/30, we only have the red ones. The black and blues are an estimated 10 days to two weeks out. Please IM or email and let us know what you'd like to do. We will also attempt to get a hold of you by phone. Thanks!

_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_I ordered a black one on 8/23. Am I getting one?

Not sure who you are with nothing more than a user name. All kits include a tracking number which is emailed to the email address provided upon placing your order. If you've not received one yet, chances are yours is not in yet. albeit, we did ship out some black ones today.
Please contact us by phone or email between the hours of 10AM-7PM CST to find out if indeed your kit went out.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Thank you for both emailing me and calling me by phone yesterday and telling me about this. I wrote you a reply email to go ahead and send me a red one instead of blue since I really dont feel like waiting another 2 weeks just for a stupid color. I'll also call you to confirm my order has been changed in a few hours when the sun comes up since its like 3:32 AM right now lol But thanks again to your customer service dept!


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Guys,
Thank you for the great reception of our A5301 evoair intake these past 3 weeks. It really has taken us by surprise. Especially now, that it was picked and featured in the October issue of European Car magazine!
Please rest assured that I am working as fast as I can to guarantee supply and give everyone what they want in terms of colors. This current situation should be corrected very soon. In the meantime, my deepest thanks for your patience. And to those already with one, I hope you are enjoying it to the max. But there is more to come.
Get ready because the A5201 evoheader is just around the corner.
Have a great weekend, vic at evo


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (evolutiontuningvic)*

ok...
...if A5301 = evoair intake...
...and A5201 = evoheader...
...then where and what is A5101!!!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_ok...
...if A5301 = evoair intake...
...and A5201 = evoheader...
...then where and what is A5101!!!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The question is what will be A5401 and A5501, on top of those three.







vic


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (evolutiontuningvic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evolutiontuningvic* »_
The question is what will be A5401 and A5501, on top of those three.







vic

Oh you're killing me here!!!









big plans = big hype
I, personally, can't wait!!!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (evolutiontuningvic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evolutiontuningvic* »_
The question is what will be A5401 and A5501, on top of those three.







vic


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

my black one comes tomorrow!!!


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (studio19sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *studio19sound* »_
Oh you're killing me here!!!








big plans = big hype
I, personally, can't wait!!!

With the quality of this part, im in for anything else they make http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

I got mine yesterday and installed it right away, I'm missing a part though, the aluminum air sensor brace. It still works fine, I think. The test drive was interesting... lets just say another VW chirped tires at me and we drove together after that. I have pics but someone else wanted to post pics of red first..._V-Dubber_?


_Modified by Sucka612 at 1:20 PM 9-5-2007_


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

**********UPDATE**********
Just got off the phone with vic at evolutiontuning... I'm not missing a part. With the new batch of intakes, they decided to phase out the aluminum filter tube that holds the air sensor with a new one made in a black wrinkle finish. Just to clarify... if you have the instructions the one pictured in step 20 is the new black one, and the one pictured in 21 is the same part as the one in 20, just a different color (which they scrapped because aluminum was prone to scratches). Thanks a lot for the quick call Vic


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (Sucka612)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sucka612* »_**********UPDATE**********
Just got off the phone with vic at evolutiontuning... I'm not missing a part. With the new batch of intakes, they decided to phase out the aluminum filter tube that holds the air sensor with a new one made in a black wrinkle finish. Just to clarify... if you have the instructions the one pictured in step 20 is the new black one, and the one pictured in 21 is the same part as the one in 20, just a different color (which they scrapped because aluminum was prone to scratches). Thanks a lot for the quick call Vic

Thanks Kevin for the clarification to the community. The first A5301s were issued with a polished finish at the aluminum tube between the air mass sensor and the air filter. This short tube holds the air temperature sensor and was prone to scratching. So, we changed the specification for the finish and from now
on, this part has a black powder wrinkle finish. The instructions, as stated by Kevin show pictures of both finishes. We will probably update them to eliminate this possible source of confusion. Thanks again, vic at evo.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Sucka612)*

Yeah, I will as soon as I can. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow. I can't wait!!! Too bad I have to work tomorrow, but I have Friday off so I'll install it then and hopefully have pics very soon thereafter. But dude if you already have pics of it in red installed on your car go ahead and post them so I can see what mine is going to look like when I'm done lol


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

Koo I didn't wanna get em up since you've been waiting... Ima go ahead and say it though you'll be happy _V-Dubber_, red is the BEST color for this intake.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Sucka612)*

Looks great. Dude, that engine cover is freakin awesome!


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Looks great. Dude, that engine cover is freakin awesome! 

Thank you! What a PITA to paint... lol a little rough on edges but I still like it.


----------



## dustytops (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Sucka612)*

Where did you get the cover? Is the part number 07K 103 925? I think I want to get one and paint it up somehow too. Did you need any other like grommets or anything? 
Well Anyway yours looks awesome! Can't wait for my evo, should be here tomorrow!


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

You are correct on the part number.


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Looks great. Dude, that engine cover is freakin awesome! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I back that up, very clean looking engine that will also allow to show off the headers, etc. while keeping the coils and valve cover from becoming dust collectors. vic at evo.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david8814* »_You are correct on the part number.


where is that engine cover from?


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re:*

Ok dudes, I finally installed my Evoair (in red)!!!!! It was not as easy as I thought and it took me a solid two hours to finish by myself. A couple times I panicked b/c I couldnt figure something out or get something to fit. One of the first steps is to "remove the 2 Torx T20 screws from the deep end of the plastic air intake housing holding the front to the plastic radiator shroud." Piece of cake, right? No! The screw on the driver's side comes out no problem. But one the passenger side, there is absolutely no way to fit a Torx head screwdriver into position to remove the screw because the throttle body is where the handle of your screwdriver need to be. Luckily I had an allen wrench that mostly fit the Torx screw (even though the allen wrench was a hex head) and it turned it a little bit, but by this time the head of the Torx screw was almost stripped and so I couldnt turn it anymore and had to literally break my plastic air intake to remove it. And this is when I knew, there was no returning to stock so I had to make this intake work. But things only got more difficult. The hardest part was getting the large silicon portion assembled correctly. The small air pump hose has no slack, so you have to slide the silicon portion over that one first and jam the crap out of the silicon to get it to slide down and then tightening that little clamp is a b!tch. And then you have to snake the bigger of the two air pump hoses UP and around the side and jam it in there and then frantically tighten that one down. And by this time, your silicon has gone from a perfect circle to an oval and will not fit over your throttle body. After squishing it back into shape with my hands and ramming it onto the throttle body for a solid two minutes, almost by chance it slid into place. Whew! And then you have to slide in the portion with the air mass sensor which is attached to the head shield into the open end of that silicon piece. Sounds easy. But its not. The damned radiator hose is at the same height as the bottom of the heat shield and so nothing will fit into place unless it is already slid together. I tried everything and after panicking again for the third time, almost by pure luck the air mass sensor assembly slid into the silicon portion. Dear god! The instructions are casually just like "slide thing A into thing B." Yeah right! You have to wrestle with that thing with ALL the god-given strength you've got to get that thing into place. It was way, way harder than anything I thought it would be.
And then I was nervous to even fire the car up. Finally I turned the key and thankfully it turned over. However, you know how the car goes through its warm-up procedure and idles around 1,500RPM to warm up the catalytic convertor, and then once the engine is up to temperature, the engine idles back down to a more reasonable level around 800 RPM? Well mine revved up to the normal 1,500RPM and held it for less than a second and then sank like the Titanic down to an unusually low 600-700 RPM and stayed there. At this point I'm thinking uh oh. I thought it was gonna stall. But it kept running. It sounded really rough at first and you could see the engine shaking. Not violently, but it was vibrating and you could put your hand on it and feel it vibrating. I guess thats normal. Especially since I have never let the engine idle and stand there with the hood open and watch it before. With the engine cover off, it sounds like theres a loud rattle somewhere. It isnt coming from the intake but it sounds like something in the block. I closed the hood and the sound went away. I let the car idle for 2-3 minutes and the vibrations that you could feel in the steering wheel went away. I only drove the car 1.1 miles (around the block) for my test drive. No CEL. 
Has anyone else experienced these difficulties with installation or a much much lower engine idle speed post installation of the Evoair or seen/felt the engine vibrating when standing in front of the car with the hood open looking in and placing your hand on the engine after firing it up for the first time? Is any of this normal?
Ok now for the good things about the intake. After installing the thing, the intake is actually no louder than stock at all. I was surprised. Not what I expected. Total sleeper intake. The intake looks great too. The car pulls really nice now and even though my test drive was brief, I was totally ripping down the road. Definitely alot faster than stock. Scion tC's beware! lol
High quality part with show quality appearance. Reasonably priced and free shipping on it from MJM Autohaus. Difficult installation, and it made me really worried when there was no engine warm-up period and it went straight into a lower idle than a normal warmed up 2.5. And there was a buzz from the back of the engine bay (can only be heard with hood open. When its closed you can't hear it. I dont have the engine cover on anymore, maybe that sound gets muffled by the engine cover and thats why I never heard it until I removed it?). And engine vibrating when running. I guess thats normal for any engine. But once the Evoair is on, there is significantly more power than stock and its no louder than stock! I have to work tomorrow so hopefully the car runs fine. I'll let you guys know if everything turns out ok or I experience a problem.


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Ok dudes, I finally installed my Evoair (in red)!!!!! It was not as easy as I thought and it took me a solid two hours to finish by myself. A couple times I panicked b/c I couldnt figure something out or get something to fit. One of the first steps is to "remove the 2 Torx T20 screws from the deep end of the plastic air intake housing holding the front to the plastic radiator shroud." Piece of cake, right? No! 

Glad you managed to install it after all. Well, I don't know what to say. This is the first time someone reports having to break stuff to install the A5301. The install usually takes under an hour, now verified and confirmed by European Car magazine. Sure, there are some parts of the process that are tricky, but in general, it is a standard DIY job for someone with average mechanic skills.









_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_The hardest part was getting the large silicon portion assembled correctly. The small air pump hose has no slack, so you have to slide the silicon portion over that one first and jam the crap out of the silicon to get it to slide down and then tightening that little clamp is a b!tch. 

I am not sure if you followed the instructions correctly, the clamps around the 2 aluminum couplings for the hoses are supposed to be assembled before installing the silicon hose in the car. So that when the silicon hose is fitted around the throttle, the hoses just snap into the couplings.

_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_And then you have to snake the bigger of the two air pump hoses UP and around the side and jam it in there and then frantically tighten that one down. And by this time, your silicon has gone from a perfect circle to an oval and will not fit over your throttle body. After squishing it back into shape with my hands and ramming it onto the throttle body for a solid two minutes, almost by chance it slid into place. 

I think you made things more complicated than they needed to be. I am trying to figure out exactly what you did. Maybe you have a picture to show us all. Unfortunately, VW chose to limit the length of those hoses, and that is all we have to work with. But again, this has not been an issue before.









_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_And then you have to slide in the portion with the air mass sensor which is attached to the head shield into the open end of that silicon piece. Sounds easy. But its not. The damned radiator hose is at the same height as the bottom of the heat shield and so nothing will fit into place unless it is already slid together. I tried everything and after panicking again for the third time, almost by pure luck the air mass sensor assembly slid into the silicon portion. Dear god! The instructions are casually just like "slide thing A into thing B." Yeah right! You have to wrestle with that thing with ALL the god-given strength you've got to get that thing into place. It was way, way harder than anything I thought it would be.

I am sorry to disagree with your description, but i get the impression the instructions were not followed properly. Obviously things did not go as intended for you. You should have given us a call at the first panic attack.









_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_And then I was nervous to even fire the car up. Finally I turned the key and thankfully it turned over. 

No reason why it should not have.

_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Well mine revved up to the normal 1,500RPM and held it for less than a second and then sank like the Titanic down to an unusually low 600-700 RPM and stayed there. 

The quick settling of the idle speed may have been because the engine was already somewhat warm. That idle speed is normal.

_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_With the engine cover off, it sounds like theres a loud rattle somewhere. It isnt coming from the intake but it sounds like something in the block. I closed the hood and the sound went away. I let the car idle for 2-3 minutes and the vibrations that you could feel in the steering wheel went away. I only drove the car 1.1 miles (around the block) for my test drive. No CEL. 


The engine is 'louder' because of many things among them removing the engine cover. This makes more obvious the opening and closing of the injectors working at 'high' fuel pressure. But i am thinking that maybe the way you installed the intake, something is not free to move which maybe the source of vibration. im guessing here.

_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_
Total sleeper intake. The intake looks great too. The car pulls really nice now and even though my test drive was brief, I was totally ripping down the road. Definitely alot faster than stock. Scion tC's beware! lol
High quality part with show quality appearance. Reasonably priced and free shipping on it from MJM Autohaus. Difficult installation, and it made me really worried when there was no engine warm-up period and it went straight into a lower idle than a normal warmed up 2.5. 

I would strongly recommend that go you back and reread the instructions and make sure everything is tight and assembled properly.
Finally, I am sorry that V-Dubber lived such an ordeal during the installation. The record shows a complete opposite experience. Maybe people in the same boat could request assistance in cases like this.
Funny thing is that this is the simplest part to install from our 2.5 performance engine program, the header is considerably much more complicated in terms of what needs to be disassembled for the install.
Hopefully our instructions can minimize cases like this.
Note for V-Dubber, I would be glad to discuss your install if you wish to give me a call, just to make sure everything is where in needs to be.







vic at evo.


----------



## volare (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Re: (evolutiontuningvic)*

WOW...now that is customer service!
Well Done!!


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Re: (volare)*

I followed the instructions and it went on quite easy. No problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_But one the passenger side, there is absolutely no way to fit a Torx head screwdriver into position to remove the screw because the throttle body is where the handle of your screwdriver need to be. Luckily I had an allen wrench that mostly fit the Torx screw (even though the allen wrench was a hex head) and it turned it a little bit, but by this time the head of the Torx screw was almost stripped.

I had this problem too, the torx screw stripped so easily, so becareful with it.

_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_The small air pump hose has no slack, so you have to slide the silicon portion over that one first and jam the crap out of the silicon to get it to slide down and then tightening that little clamp is a b!tch. And then you have to snake the bigger of the two air pump hoses UP and around the side and jam it in there and then frantically tighten that one down. And by this time, your silicon has gone from a perfect circle to an oval and will not fit over your throttle body.

I had this problem too.. but then i realized I put the hose in the wrong way and it fit a whole lot better. The hose clamps do CLICK in.. they didnt at first then I realized I put those in the wrong way too. Turn them around and they click right in.

_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_It sounded really rough at first and you could see the engine shaking. Not violently, but it was vibrating and you could put your hand on it and feel it vibrating.
 

My first start up sounded rough too, and my engine does shake a little. I think its normal

_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_After installing the thing, the intake is actually no louder than stock at all. I was surprised. Not what I expected. Total sleeper intake. The intake looks great too. The car pulls really nice now and even though my test drive was brief, I was totally ripping down the road. Definitely alot faster than stock. Scion tC's beware! lol.

No way...haha. Its def louder than stock, I just had an exhaust before this and I can notice a lot front noise from the car.
Got a question, how does everyone's cold startup sound? My intake makes a loud sucking sound for about 40 seconds and after that it makes a loud whistle or chirp and go quiet to idle.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Sucka612)*

Okay maybe I exaggerated a little. I was really unsure if I did it right I just needed someone to tell me I did a good job and that everything is normal. I drove the car today and it drove perfectly fine. No CEL, no air leaks, no vibrations, runs fine. I think maybe the first start-up after installation is a little coarse because the ECU is adjusting its fuel/air maps and learning to cope with the added air flow. Today, the car went through its normal warm-up procedure, revving up to 1500RPM and holding it like normal. And there were no vibrations at all this time. I guess I did install it correctly and my ECU has relearned its engine maps. Actually, I think its adding alot more fuel to it now, because you can def hear the intake now, which makes me happy. Umm at warm-up idle speed it makes a combination groaning/roaring sound but you cant hear it during normal 6-700RPM idle speed. And under normal driving you also cant hear it. Only when you step on it does the Evoair sing to you and let you hear its voice. The car hauls major @$$ now! Very satisfied with this product.


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Okay maybe I exaggerated a little. The car hauls major @$$ now! Very satisfied with this product.

Great news V-Dubber,! I knew it would all work out. We are still available if you need us.







sincerely, vic at evo.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_As of today, 9/10, we have only *one* of the red kits on the shelf. Vic and company at Evolution should have a stock order with blacks, blues, and more reds here soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Please let me know when you have the black ones in stock so I can pick one up. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Will these be available at H20??


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

will this intake work with 2008 rabbits? the 170hp engine.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Re: (weitaro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weitaro* »_will this intake work with 2008 rabbits? the 170hp engine.


I don't see why not. Intake pluming is essentially the same, and besides you're just going to remove it all anyway. All you need is the open end of the throttle body, which is in the same location anyway for 2008, it hasn't changed, so you're ok. Although I heard they eliminated the IAT sensor. Evolution tuning provides a plug to cap that hole thats predrilled for the IAT sensor plug-in point. So you can just put that in. But good luck b/c its a tight fit. Maybe you have stronger thumbs than I though


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
Please let me know when you have the black ones in stock so I can pick one up. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

An order of six (6) of them will be here on Thursday. All but two (2) of them are sold, so if you want one, let us know. Thing suckers are moving fast. Of the ones coming in on Thursday, they are all black.

_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_Will these be available at H20?? 

We will not be a H20 this year.


----------



## KSwiss10 (Sep 22, 2007)

Ordered mine in blue a couple days ago. Should be here soon.


----------



## project2.5 (Aug 11, 2007)

just ordered mine in black....cant wait


----------



## BlueMKV (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Ordered mine in black.....I believe it's on its way to my house!








I hope that I don't experience any of the CEL problems mentioned by Lostmylicense and Sucka612...


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (MJM Autohaus)*

5000 trouble free miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## its ross ladue (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (MJM Autohaus)*

I think Im gonna order one.
What was that Neuspeed torque mount that mozart was talking about? What does this help with?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (its ross ladue)*


----------



## evolutiontuningvic (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_5000 trouble free miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks for the update 07JettaMK5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , we have 17,000 miles of fun (18,000 total) in our Rabbit with the A5301 intake and A5201 header. This is more solid evidence of an original and well-engineered design that works, further vindicated and institutionalized this week by the appearance of the latest player in the 2.5 intakes arena, the 'first-in-all' company...they say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. I say I expected more creativity and imagination. Go figure.
The next engine part is close to start production while prototyping for the third component should commence by mid Nov.







Cheers everyone, vic at evo.


----------



## its ross ladue (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (its ross ladue)*

so the torque mount? Anyone?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (its ross ladue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *its ross ladue* »_so the torque mount? Anyone?

What is your specific question about it? A torque mount, while a great mod to any MK5, does not relate to or work with a cold air intake in any respect.
We do stock the NEUSPEED torque mounts, though, if you'd like to add one to your Evo intake order.


----------



## its ross ladue (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
What is your specific question about it? A torque mount, while a great mod to any MK5, does not relate to or work with a cold air intake in any respect.
We do stock the NEUSPEED torque mounts, though, if you'd like to add one to your Evo intake order.

just wanted to know what it did. That one guy said he got it with his and it helped with throttle response, i think?
Just wondering what the benefit is of having one....


----------



## project2.5 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (its ross ladue)*

torque mount is 30 or 40 bucks with shipping....just get it and find out for yourself
got my evo intake and installed it a coulple days ago....installation was pretty easy...only problem i had was trying to plug the air temp. sensor hole witht the plastic plug they give you....i tried for an hour till the plug was so chewed up i just went and got a bolt with some rubber washers and pluged it that way....other than that it was pretty easy though..as far as performance goes i think it is worth the money...you can feel it pull harder and longer through the gears....and the sound....sounds mean as hell around 4000 - 4500....i live in north dakota so during the winter theres slush and snow everywhere so i didnt wanna get a cold air....if your worried about hydro lock or anything i wouldnt hesitate getting this....btw ive gone about 100 miles atleast so far with no cel... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by project2.5 at 4:40 PM 10-6-2007_


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (its ross ladue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *its ross ladue* »_
just wanted to know what it did. That one guy said he got it with his and it helped with throttle response, i think?
Just wondering what the benefit is of having one....

it just reduces engine movement under acceleration and braking. It also makes it smooth to run through the gears, and gets more power to the ground.







sorry to get off topic


----------



## its ross ladue (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
it just reduces engine movement under acceleration and braking. It also makes it smooth to run through the gears, and gets more power to the ground.







sorry to get off topic

Thanks man, thats all I wanted to know.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (its ross ladue)*

Due to the decent amount of recent inquiries for the Evolution Tuning intake with the *NEUSPEED* torque mount, we're now offering them as a package deal with the mount as seen HERE


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! ([email protected])*

After Neuspeed copied the Evo intake, how can you bundle these two together...???
NEUSPEED http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kaljr82 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Looks great. Dude, that engine cover is freakin awesome! 

Where did you get this engine cover from???


----------



## BlueMKV (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (kaljr82)*

I posed this in the MKV thread, but I wanted to put my review in here as well....
So i installed my EVO short ram this weekend...I know that $300 is a lot for some tubes and a filter....BUT....This this is top quality. Seriously, every piece is really made well, it fits perfectly with all OEM hoses, the engine cover fits along with the intake, and the instructions are easy to follow (even for three drunk idiots doing the install). As far as results, I didn't expect an intake to turn my rabbit into an F1 car ...but it seems to pull a bit harder in second and third....the throttle response is definitly better...plus there is a mean growl at WOT. Overall, I would say $300 well spent. 
However, I was not very happy with MJM's customer service....

















_Modified by BlueMKV at **** PM 10-9-2007_


_Modified by BlueMKV at 8:44 AM 10-12-2007_


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (BlueMKV)*

its not "EVOMS", its an evo intake. Evo as in EVOLUTION TUNING no EVOMS as in evolution motorsports...totally different company


----------



## BlueMKV (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_its not "EVOMS", its an evo intake. Evo as in EVOLUTION TUNING no EVOMS as in evolution motorsports...totally different company

Fixed...


----------



## its ross ladue (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Due to the decent amount of recent inquiries for the Evolution Tuning intake with the *NEUSPEED* torque mount, we're now offering them as a package deal with the mount as seen HERE

You SERIOUS, I just ordered the two of them yesterday, separately. You guys think you could reimburse me the difference? Cause that would be awesome!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (its ross ladue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_After Neuspeed copied the Evo intake, how can you bundle these two together...???
NEUSPEED http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

We don't get into the manufacturer pissing matches, sorry. A good product is a good product regardless of who makes it, where it originated from, what color it comes in, or how much it costs. If Evolution Tuning wants to come out with engine torque dampener that works as well as their intakes, spacers, and header system does, we'd love to offer them with the 2.5L intakes. 

_Quote, originally posted by *its ross ladue* »_
You SERIOUS, I just ordered the two of them yesterday, separately. You guys think you could reimburse me the difference? Cause that would be awesome!

We did this because of a high volume of mounts we recently purchased, we are able to offer this package. We just put them together a few days ago.


----------



## its ross ladue (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
We did this because of a high volume of mounts we recently purchased, we are able to offer this package. We just put them together a few days ago.

So no dice?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

next week when I get paid I will order my intake.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (its ross ladue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *its ross ladue* »_
So no dice? 

IM sent.


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

MJM, Do you have any black or red in stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (kmarriner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmarriner* »_MJM, Do you have any black or red in stock?

As of today, yes, we do.


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As of today, yes, we do.

I ordered mine, my name should be easy to figure out through my username.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! ([email protected])*

man!!!


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

Got mine in today.


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

mine looks very familiar... got mine in a few weeks ago, and so far ~350mi and NO CEL!


_Modified by mclothier at 12:55 PM 11-8-2007_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! ([email protected])*

***SAVE BIG WHEN YOU BUY THE EVO TUNING INTAKE WITH 2.5L ENGINE COVER- LIMITED TIME OFFER***

For a limited time only, with a purchase of the Evo Tuning intake systems, get an OEM 2.5L engine cover. 
Clean up the look of your 2.5L Jetta or Rabbit while adding some growl and raw power at the same time.
$349.95 with free shipping for both. Good while supplies last. Click the picture above for info or to buy.


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (MJM Autohaus)*

great deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (MJM Autohaus)*

so does this cover really fit mkv 2.5L's? i thought it was from a new beetle for some reason. any clarification would be nice. and some pics on too...


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes it does, leaves a lot of room in the back and weighs a lot less too. Check out my pics
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=4


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Sucka612)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sucka612* »_Yes it does, leaves a lot of room in the back and weighs a lot less too. Check out my pics
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=4

That looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_***SAVE BIG WHEN YOU BUY THE EVO TUNING INTAKE WITH 2.5L ENGINE COVER- LIMITED TIME OFFER***

For a limited time only, with a purchase of the Evo Tuning intake systems, get an OEM 2.5L engine cover. 
Clean up the look of your 2.5L Jetta or Rabbit while adding some growl and raw power at the same time.
$349.95 with free shipping for both. Good while supplies last. Click the picture above for info or to buy.


Yeah, now you tell me about this after I order my intake


----------



## gangzai (Aug 23, 2007)

went to the site. http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat..._9788
im sorry if i sound stupid or anything. but im new to modifying cars and throughout this thread this intake was classified to be a SRI.. however its a CAI on the website... can anyone clarify for me 
and another question is.. will this work for a 08 rabbit?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (gangzai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gangzai* »_ 
throughout this thread this intake was classified to be a SRI.. however its a CAI on the website... can anyone clarify for me 


I have noticed the same thing but it is a short ram intake, not a CAI.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

It's an intake system.


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

Any Testing on the 08's???


----------



## mattbuster (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (phx08)*

bump - any feedback for '08s?


----------



## filippob1 (Nov 15, 2007)

bump also for 08 info


----------



## vicarioulsy13 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (filippob1)*

I am ordering the intake right now as we speak... I'll keep you guys posted with the '08 info.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

****EVO INTAKE WITH PERFORMANCE PULLEY! CLICK BELOW FOR INFO****


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! ([email protected])*

i just ordered and installed you intake and let me say it makes an amazing difference. Quick question though, i have an 08 rabbit and the check engine light turns on after i reset it once. this happens after a day of driving. how can i stop it from turning on minus a snipping of wires?


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (gangzai)*

it will work on an 08 rabbit and it is a short ram but the air comming in is still cold... due to the heatsheild... so it's in informal cai sri


----------



## V-Dub-Cowher (Dec 21, 2007)

The kit that comes with the neuspeed torque mount what does that torque mount do??? and does it do that for an auto tranny also?


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

for those with the 08 motor, i have been thinking and wondering if instead of using the second piece of silicone, and metal tube right before the air filter, could you just attach the filter straight to the maf sensor housing where the silicone would clamp to? similar to the neuspeed version... dont flame me i love my evoair!


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_****EVO INTAKE WITH PERFORMANCE PULLEY! CLICK BELOW FOR INFO****



Do you guys have a package deal that has the intake, pullies, and also the engine cover?


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Great! Thanks, one last question... do you guys have any graphs or dyno's of the pullies? I just want to see what the curve looks like after the pullies are installed.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Kei78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kei78* »_Great! Thanks, one last question... do you guys have any graphs or dyno's of the pullies? I just want to see what the curve looks like after the pullies are installed.

Not at this time, no. If you're looking for big gains on pulleys, you're probably going to be disappointed. Improved throttle response and quicker revs is what you're going to see with a lightweight pulley - not gains on a dyno graph.


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not at this time, no. If you're looking for big gains on pulleys, you're probably going to be disappointed. Improved throttle response and quicker revs is what you're going to see with a lightweight pulley - not gains on a dyno graph.

ok, thanks, i have actually decided against the pullies... ill im you guys off line to see how much shipping will be to toronto...


----------



## CrAsH721 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: (Sucka612)*

sucka612
how did you do your engine cover like this!!! i want details lol! i love it! how long did it take you? did you sand it? what kind of paint did you use? did you have to put like some kind of sealant on it? and did you like tape some sections off it looks so clean! thanks!!


_Modified by CrAsH721 at 8:11 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (MJM Autohaus)*

I just put in an order for the Intake + Engine cover = ] 
now im debaiting on which colors to paint the engine cover ... the intake is blue any ideas = D
ps. i hope you guys send me the 2007 made intake i even added it in the comments lol


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (BkzTim88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kei78* »_
Do you guys have a package deal that has the intake, pullies, and also the engine cover?

We do.
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2659

_Quote, originally posted by *BkzTim88* »_I just put in an order for the Intake + Engine cover = ] 
now im debaiting on which colors to paint the engine cover ... the intake is blue any ideas = D
ps. i hope you guys send me the 2007 made intake i even added it in the comments lol

You should have received your tracking number earlier today. We appreciate the order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (MJM Autohaus)*

Already got the intake and ill put it together tomorrow = ]


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (BkzTim88)*

Got the intake and engine cover installation was a breeze ... kinda with a few frusturating tight spaces and tight fits but all is fair in love and war or w.e lol now i need to do some driving ... ima try to take it easy so that the ecu get used to more air being pushed in and so it stops running too rich


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (BkzTim88)*

Just placed the order for the cover/intake deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (SilverTREK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kei78* »_
ok, thanks, i have actually decided against the pullies... ill im you guys off line to see how much shipping will be to toronto...

For the intakes by themselves, we can offer free shipping with USPS to Canada.

_Quote, originally posted by *SilverTREK* »_Just placed the order for the cover/intake deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We appreciate the order. Your intake should already be on the way to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We appreciate the order. Your intake should already be on the way to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Got my tracking number before I left work yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (SilverTREK)*

Just got it in last night.
Put it on this morning.
**Had to change 2 valve cover gasket bolts out for the stock engine cover posts. Easy easy. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (SilverTREK)*

Painted today 2/4. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*eng check light on*

I love my intake but i still am having problems with the warning light... could i please get a reply as to how to fix this problem? i installed my intake and every couple of days or so the check eng light turns on and stays on for a couple days then randomly turns off... there are no weird noises or anything and everyting looks and feels just as it should


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: eng check light on (PaulCep)*

It probably has something to do with your air pump connections. That seems to be everyone elses issue........or maybe "VIC" can help here.


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: eng check light on (PaulCep)*

I also need a bit of help ... driving around with the CEL on i installed it and tightened the **** out of it


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: eng check light on (BkzTim88)*

Diagnosing fault codes on the forums isn't something we can realistically do, as it could be one of many things (including installation). We've sold quite a few of these worldwide (and installed them locally, too) with no problems whatsoever (including on cars that now have 25,000 + miles on them with this instake with no issues). Scanning the car would be the first step. Contact us via email (or Evolution Tuning) would step two. Of the two CELs we've dealt with, they were due to installation. 
We have also have AIM/YIM available for technical questions.
AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: eng check light on ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Diagnosing fault codes on the forums isn't something we can realistically do, as it could be one of many things (including installation). We've sold quite a few of these worldwide (and installed them locally, too) with no problems whatsoever (including on cars that now have 25,000 + miles on them with this instake with no issues). Scanning the car would be the first step. Contact us via email (or Evolution Tuning) would step two. Of the two CELs we've dealt with, they were due to installation. 
We have also have AIM/YIM available for technical questions.
AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks.


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: eng check light on ([email protected])*

thanks... where would i be able to find a scanner?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: eng check light on (SilverTREK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverTREK* »_
Ive been trying the AIM name at least 5 or 6 times throughout the day.

If you have not gotten a response, then we are busy tending to orders or on the phone. You can also always email us through our site, too.


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
A lot of frozen Jack and Cokes makes it easier to deal with this forum, Brandon.









I promise we're not all retards.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: eng check light on ([email protected])*

All IMs responded to.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re:*

so...does this intake effectively work on 08 2.5l's without giving CELs?
Its a continuous question that gets an indirect answer for all of the intake that are up for sale.








So its safe to say that any CAI for an 08 2.5 does not work.....for right now. Right?



_Modified by Cherb32 at 8:23 AM 2-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_so...does this intake effectively work on 08 2.5l's without giving CELs?
Its a continuous question that gets an indirect answer for all of the intake that are up for sale.








So its safe to say that any CAI for an 08 2.5 does not work.....for right now. Right?


Of the 100 + Evolution kits we've sold, we've had four (4) calls and/or emails regarding a check engine light. Only one (1) of those was an 08' owner IIRC. We've sold a little over a dozen kits for the 08' cars. Only one (1) phone call and/or email about it to date. Of course, folks might be calling Evolution Tuning rather than us, though.


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Yeh a lot of us are calling the manufacturer


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Cherb32)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vicarioulsy13 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

i think it was me who called about the CEL in the '08. I'm really frustrated because I have taken it apart and re-installed it over and over and there's nothing I can do. Every 300-500 miles or so I get a CEL. 
I'm beginning to regret buying an evo intake


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vicarioulsy13)*

and this is why im not gonna buy one from any seller on here cause it has not been proven to work on 08's http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif And im definitely not gonna flash my ecu and void my engine warranty over a CAI








This isnt a simple bolt on and go anymore since its giving CEL's. More manipulation is required now. Maybe VW has gotten smart and programed the ecu to recognize a mod this simple so we do more in which voids the engine warranty?


_Modified by Cherb32 at 8:36 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! ([email protected])*

you keep bumping this to the top for the sale.
We want to know if EVO is looking into the CEL issue.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (rabbitransit)*

I am a lucky "never had a cell " 07.








I have thought about this problem a lot, and even spoken to Vic on two occasions a few months ago. He actually contacted me







for my input on the possible issues, as he has been working on this problem. 
All I can add is: 
I did clean out/trim the inside of both tubes, as there were some excess mold material in the seem arias. 
I do run 93 octane. Always have since I got the car. 
Is that the answer? I don't know.








If you have a CEL, try these two things to see if it changes. 
And let us all know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I enjoy the sound and enhanced performance so much, I wish everyone could enjoy it as care free as I do


----------



## Duchess (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (evolutiontuningvic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evolutiontuningvic* »_
Yes!! definitely, that is something to be sought for all products. There is no bigger market than CA so anyone with half a brain should move mountains to cater you guys. I also consider that a CARB is the ultimate blessing to a well performing product. Very shortly we will commence that process for the evo intakes. I hope this helps. vic at evo

Back in August, there was a question regarding CARB stickers for CA residents. Have there been any new developments on that? (Kind of irrelevant since I ordered my intake yesterday, but I’m curious just the same.)








Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (rabbitransit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitransit* »_you keep bumping this to the top for the sale.
We want to know if EVO is looking into the CEL issue.

FWIW, it's being bumped because a mere fraction of Rabbits (08' applications) are getting a CEL. We have sold half of dozen of these to local San Antonio and Austin customers (that will stop by every few weeks for whatever reason) whom none of which have reported a CEL.
To answer your question, yes, Vic at Evo is looking into reasons on why some, but not all, 08's are getting a CEL.


----------



## DrewMeseck (Feb 11, 2008)

installed my intake and was fine for prob 100 miles,now have a cel on. can any one help me get rid of it? dont wanna bring it to the dealer with the light on from the intake.thanks for any help.


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! ([email protected])*

Thank you for acknowleding that EVO is looking into it. 
Realize that the problem is also with 07's see posts by esp, silvertrek, rental_metard, spdfrek, dustytops, corruptkid, I think are all 07's.


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (rabbitransit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitransit* »_Thank you for acknowleding that EVO is looking into it. 
Realize that the problem is also with 07's see posts by esp,*silvertrek* , rental_metard, spdfrek, dustytops, corruptkid, I think are all 07's.

 

Yep '07 here.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

Ya my problem went away after putting some miles on it, so you can take me off that list I suppose


----------



## GrayRabbit07 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! ([email protected])*

Ok, so to be honest, i am posting out of desperation. but i installed my evoair intake (a5301) yesterday, saturday the 5th, and today sunday the 6th, my check engine light has come on, and won't go off. also my car is idling low... at about 500 rpm's, the engine temperature has'nt changed and so far there is no performance loss, but as i'm sure everyone that posts here feels, a check engine light on a german car is either a waste of time or something serious. and now i begin the dreadful process of returning the stock intake. Is there anyone that has experienced these problems? i followed the instructions thoroughly, and the only thing i can think of where i deviated in the plan is by leaving the OEM engine cover off for the more technical look in the engine bay, could that possibly be my problem?
any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (GrayRabbit07)*

The light on mine has been on and off since installed. There doesnt seem to be any reason for it except maybe more air flow in.

You can drive on the light even though it is annoying.


----------



## GrayRabbit07 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (SilverTREK)*

yah... with mine its weird. It's on EVERY single time i turn the car on.
never turns off. also driving in tip is a little weird. i'm worrying a little, and i suppose maybe its in my head a little. The low idle really seems strange to me.
speaking of which... if i have to do warranty work do i have to return the stock intake system? GOD that would be a bitch.


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (GrayRabbit07)*

I think we are at 6 and 2
2 working OK
6 not
That is 75% VORTEX fail rate, not anywhere near the 3% rate implied.
"Of the 100 + Evolution kits we've sold, we've had four (4) calls and/or emails regarding a check engine light. Only one (1) of those was an 08' owner IIRC. We've sold a little over a dozen kits for the 08' cars. Only one (1) phone call and/or email about it to date. Of course, folks might be calling Evolution Tuning rather than us, though. "

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Modified by rabbitransit at 2:10 PM 4-7-2008_


_Modified by rabbitransit at 2:13 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

has anyone ever got a good A/F ratio reading with the CEL on? i know that light is usually related to a "too lean" problem.....i would like to see A/F valves before and after the intake to see if there is any real danger to the engine


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (KampfGTI)*

iv also had a problem with the intake been runin the CEL for about 4 months now lol i asked Vic he said that their might be a problem with the metal cuplinks that they might be like 1000th off and they are looking into the problem, i have to go back to stock for my pennsilvania inspection = /


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (rabbitransit)*

thats not exactly a reasonable poll









_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitransit* »_I think we are at 6 and 2
2 working OK
6 not
That is 75% VORTEX fail rate, not anywhere near the 3% rate implied.
"Of the 100 + Evolution kits we've sold, we've had four (4) calls and/or emails regarding a check engine light. Only one (1) of those was an 08' owner IIRC. We've sold a little over a dozen kits for the 08' cars. Only one (1) phone call and/or email about it to date. Of course, folks might be calling Evolution Tuning rather than us, though. "

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Modified by rabbitransit at 2:10 PM 4-7-2008_

_Modified by rabbitransit at 2:13 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (esp)*

Post #1: true, with the amount of intakes we've sold, only a fraction of them have reported a CEL. That post was not inaccurate. Like already mentioned on this forum....admittedly....maybe not everyone is contacted us, but is contacting Evolution directly. That may or may not be the case, but we have no way of knowing, as we can only report who has contacted us (not Evo directly).
Post #2: as of 3/30, Victor at Evolution has reported some machining miscalculations on the intakes at approximately 1/100ths of an inch, thus causing the CELs guys have been seeing. Vic is tending to this problem and seeing that all guys that have received intakes with this error are taken care of on this matter. Please stay tuned!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! ([email protected])*

From what i gathered from the rabbitownersclub forum, most have installed their CAI's and decided to unhook the battery, wait like 10 minutes and then rehook up the battery. From that the ECU will recognize the CAI and adjust to the extra airflow. Has anyone tried this yet? Id say its a last resort before trying to return the CAI.
Also the CARB question was not answered.....is that in the works for us CA customers?


_Modified by Cherb32 at 6:09 AM 4-11-2008_


----------



## GrayRabbit07 (Sep 22, 2007)

Cherb, after much cleaning, uninstaling, and reinstalling of the part with no success... i got an ECU read out form the friendly folks at your local AUTOZONE, and they told me just what you did about the positive battery cable, which i might add, works like a charm, hav'nt had any problems since... i guess we'll see if it goes back on...


----------



## GrayRabbit07 (Sep 22, 2007)

just out of curiosity... is anybody elses' temperature sensor turnable? because it just seems weird to me...


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Post #2: as of 3/30, Victor at Evolution has reported some machining miscalculations on the intakes at approximately 1/100ths of an inch, thus causing the CELs guys have been seeing. Vic is tending to this problem and seeing that all guys that have received intakes with this error are taken care of on this matter. Please stay tuned!


Any Updates, my intake has been off for a while now because of inspection


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (BkzTim88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BkzTim88* »_

Any Updates, my intake has been off for a while now because of inspection









You can contact Vic at Evolution, as they are shipping out new couplings for those that need them.


----------



## crosshare (Mar 4, 2008)

Read all 8 pages. To be fair, I'm not going to buy any CAI until I know they're CEL free. I had a CAI in my Mazda and it was a living hell to deal with.


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (Nathan and his Rabbit)*

I got the fix from the company, and everything has been going nice and smooth = ] with lots of driving


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (Nathan and his Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nathan and his Rabbit* »_Read all 8 pages. To be fair, I'm not going to buy any CAI until I know they're CEL free. I had a CAI in my Mazda and it was a living hell to deal with. 

BTW this isn't a CAI its a SRI ,but they serve the same purpose so its all good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (BkzTim88)*


----------



## underdog1425 (Mar 12, 2008)

Couple of questions... any more reports of CEL for 08 models? I know its a beaten horse by now but I need to be 100% sure. 
What kind of experience can I expect if I leave this on my car and take it in for 5k service?


----------



## AfterAfx (Jul 18, 2008)

I also own a 08 Rabbit and was wondering about the CEL problem and what happens if I take it in for service too?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (AfterAfx)*

believe me...ive been askin for a long ass time now and still there is no definite proof that UNCHIPPED '08 rabbits wont get CEL's. Which leave us to assume that yo will indeed need to get the car flashed. Then, when taken in to service, it will show your car as being tampered with and will possibly viod your warranty.....IF the dealer is not mod friendly. 
There is also an alternative to it all. You can also buy the flash to switch the car back to stock when taking it in, along with monkeying around and taking the intake off and putting that back to stock too. Question is, will the dealership see that youve been reflashing the ECU??? ah ha!

About the CEL problem...I got 3 pages of blabbing and so far, we are stuck at unhooking the battery, leaving it for 15 min...then rehook everything up with the intake on and then letting the ecu adjust to the extra air.
thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3696131


----------



## underdog1425 (Mar 12, 2008)

Battery resetting wouldn't be a problem. I wonder if anyone in my area has an access port and could just scan and clear the code if it popped up...


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (underdog1425)*

Thats what i hear most people are doing...just resetting it...but it will just pop back up again. I stink so far the best thing to do is either get a flash done with the intake or just wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## underdog1425 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: (Cherb32)*

Burrrr... I want to mod the car but am so iffy about the programming =/


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (underdog1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *underdog1425* »_Burrrr... I want to mod the car but am so iffy about the programming =/

and thats exactly why I havnt done anything to my car yet. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! (John0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John0* »_Would it be possible for me to order just the silicon part that has the two hoses comming off & the heat shield? 

Unfortunately, we do not have any of the individual pieces for sale..sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Free Shipping on the EVOLUTION TUNING Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Intakes! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crosshare (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (BkzTim88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BkzTim88* »_
BTW this isn't a CAI its a SRI ,but they serve the same purpose so its all good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I had both in my mazda.







I had one professionally installed(the CAI, I know it was stupid and a waste of money). The SRI I installed myself and I had better luck with that one than the CAI.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

bump


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i got this intake and ran it for a good 2000 miles with no cel and than i decided to make a plate runnin from the stock intake inlet to the filter to get some rammege and now my motors running lean... or so it says








im gonna need tuning or some water/meth injection to moisten things up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

bump


----------



## []V[]addog (Jul 7, 2008)

is it free shipping to canada?
I want to get this but I don't wnt a cell, and i can;t chip yet cause i'm leasing a new 08


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([]V[]addog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[* »_V[]addog]is it free shipping to canada?
I want to get this but I don't wnt a cell, and i can;t chip yet cause i'm leasing a new 08

IM sent.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: ([]V[]addog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[* »_V[]addog]
I want to get this but I don't wnt a cell, and i can;t chip yet 

X2...Ive had the money set aside for 2 months now and no one has had a solution that clears the cel without chipping


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_
X2...Ive had the money set aside for 2 months now and no one has had a solution that clears the cel without chipping

You can try flipping through this thread, we're trying to figure out the same thing with the LNT intakes. Currently there are a couple people testing the MAF housing from a 1.8T which has the same ID as the 2.5 throttle body. We're all hoping for a solution to this.
Here's the thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4067630


----------

